# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Đúc và tái chế kim loại màu

## cuatruong

Công ty TNHH ĐẦU TƯ FOUNDRY VIỆT NAM chuyên cung cấp các loại vật tư tiêu hao cho ngành đúc và tái chế kim loại màu.
- Thông tin chi tiết có tại webside: http://fovina.com.vn
- Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/fovinavietnam/
- Văn phòng đại diện: 152 - Phó Đức Chính - Trúc Bạch - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
- Hotline: 0845.020.115 (truong.le@fomeco.com.vn)
Rất mong được hợp tác. Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------

